# Boneless Leg of Lamb



## cookingjnj (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi all,

So last night we had guest come for dinner and I wanted to do something different.  I chose to attempt a Boneless Leg of Lamb, with a Moraccan "inspired" seasoning.  This was the first time I have done a cook with ambient temps in the teens, and the dish came out fantastic.  I think it was my best lamb dish ever, and the guest all raved as well.  This cook was done on a pellet pit.  Below is the recipe and the process.  Since I am not a real recipe type of person, I am always adjusting seasonings and amounts.  There are a lot of ingredients, this list is a good approximation feel free to alter to your taste.  

Seasoning:
1 TBS Cumin Seeds (toasted and ground)
1 TBS Coriander Seeds (Toasted and ground)
1 TBS Ancho Chile Powder
1 TBS Light Brown Sugar
1 TSP Paprika
1 TSP Tumeric
1 TSP Cinnamon
1 TSP Salt
1 TSP Fresh Ground Pepper
4 Cloves Garlic (Chopped)
2 TBS Parsley (Chopped)
2 TBS Cilantro (Chopped)
1 Large Shallot (Chopped)
Juice of 1 Lemon
1/4 Cup EVOO (Enough to make a loose paste)

Basting Sauce:
3/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar (You can use red wine vinegar -- I only had apple cider available)
1/3 Cup EVOO
2 Cloves Garlic (Chopped)
1 TBS Parsley (Chopped)
1 TBS Cilantro (Chopped)
SP

Combine all seasoning ingredients together to make a loose paste.  I took the legs of lamb out of the jet wrap and opened it up so I could rub the seasonings all over the them.  I then rolled the legs back up and tied into two separate roast.  (You can always leave the leg flat if you do not want to roll back and make the roast).  Covered and kept in fridge over night.  Took the leg out of fridge while the RT was heating up.  Since it was so cold out, it did take a while to get to temp.  Legs went on pit when temp hit 275 which was the cook temp for the entire cook.  While the legs were on the pit, I made the basting sauce.  After the first hour, basted both legs with the sauce and repeated every hour until the legs were completed.  I pulled the legs when internal was 127, and wrapped on the counter until internal was 135.  My cook took just over 3 hours at that temp.  Sliced and served, at a beautiful medium rare.  I did purchase a store bought bottle of Harissa which is traditionally served with lamb among other dishes.  

Marinated





Resting after Cook





First Slice





Presented


----------



## natej (Dec 28, 2017)

I thoroughly love lamb! Congrats on a job well done :cool: i cant see the pics tho? Maybe try posting them directly to here.. there is a little button below that says upload a file in red underneath the reply box.. click that and you can post the pics directly here


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow I must say there are a lot of ingredients, but that doesn't scare me at all. The more ingredients I feel the more interesting and sometimes better.
I do not get the chance to do lamb that often since my wife and her side of family doesn't like much.:mad:
On my side, there is only me and my brother left, and he's does venture, but not much. So I'm all alone, your cook sounds totally fantastic, and will try one day, as I've saved it.
Until then can you let me know the next time you make it, would love to come over, and I'll bring plenty of wine and beer.:D


----------



## cookingjnj (Jan 6, 2018)

You got it forkin.....I will give you a shout.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------

